# Thailand mulls buying T90 tanks from Russia



## CougarKing (4 Jan 2016)

Apparently the Ukrainians have been delaying in supplying their new M84 Oplot MBTs Thailand ordered:

Diplomat



> *Will Thailand Buy Russian T-90 Tanks?
> 
> Delays in the delivery of Ukrainian-made Oplot tanks made the Thai military look for alternatives.*
> L1001025
> ...


----------

